# A few pics backstage with bobby khan and alex sohota at the leamington show, top guys



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Was lovely to meet everyone at the leamington show, i am sorry that i couldnt bring in a victory but i have to respect the judges opinions and take on board their constructive criticism which i respect immensely. I will be doing the birmingham show in 2 weeks time and try my best with the help of paul scarb who i have to thank for prepping me for this show, i looked the best i ever looked and am very pleased.

Massive thankyou to gaz (pob) for helping me today, you helped me so much bro and i respect that a lot, i owe you whatever advice you need for your hercules show and help backstage as well. Chat tomo anyway mate.

Leaving you with some pics of me (after i showered the dream tan off and got to binge at pizza hut lol) and the fantastic classic class competitor (watch out for him at the british, lovely symmetry and proportion and a very nice guy) bobby khan, as well as alex from this site as well (again lovely to meet you and your friend, ive forgotten your mates name who was a great photographer and good guy, again lots of respect to him as well). 

Am sure there will be plenty of pictures of the event to come from many others as well 

Congratulations to the guys who placed ahead of me, well done, hopefully i will be seeing you at the british title because i am going to do the brummie show in two weeks time as a last chance qualifier with slightly tighter conditioning. Thanx everyone for coming along and being v friendly, it was a pleasure to meet you, sorry if i dissapointed at all on the day.

Top two with bobby (watch out in the classic class, great flow and shape), one on stage, im sure more to come and one with alex. Take care


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

well done babe, and good luck for birm, your lookin awesome!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

At the end of the day you gave it your best!!Good luck for the brummie show.....

P.S true with that classic guy looks great....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Adam you looked great buddy from the pics i have seen the new plan for the brum show begins tuesday morning you will be invited to the ball.......lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics !! i will be at the midlands show too so will come and say hi


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome stuff Ad, you look great!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done britbb, fantastic back double biceps shot mate. Good luck at the Brum!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking ace BB


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

looking good BB


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to see you again yesterday mate. Sorry I missed you on stage, I was in a meeting there for over 2 hours.

I have to see this mate, but you come across as an exceptionally polite person in real life.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Good to see you again yesterday mate. Sorry I missed you on stage, I was in a meeting there for over 2 hours.
> 
> I have to see this mate, but you come across as an exceptionally polite person in real life.


Hi james, thanx for that buddy. Was good to see you too. I understand about the meeting mate, (i remembered what you said, congrats on the development and i think it will be something that can be exceptionally good for the promotion of bodybuilding and bodysculpture in the uk!) but had so many people coming up to me and felt a bit disorientated as i hadnt eaten anything after the stage when i spoke to you lol.

If you're at the brum show then i will see you there because i feel if i can come in a bit tighter all over then my shape/aesthetics/size combo will get me an invite to the british this time round instead

Also thankyou to everyone for the friendly and positive comments, it was a pleasure to hear support from everyone and kind words yesterday and i enjoyed the show and draw from it a positive experience


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Adam good to meet you yesterday... glad u decided to do the brum show , you were so close and you come so far so well done!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done mate...looked impressive...good luck with birmingham.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking really good mate. i think you have a aethetically pleasing and very proportioned physique. nothing looks overdeveloped or underdeveloped. good work


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi ad it was great to meet you too mate,the photographer is Bobbys personal photographer,i believe he has quite afew photos of you and i will send you the link to bobby on FB if you havnt already done it.

Looking forward to seeing you at brum mate,all the best..

..P.S..Did you get your drink in the end mate lol you looked thirsty ha ha


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

PRL said:


>


Petes camera is so clear will have to invest in one of these.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice 1 britt bro...you look good mate....good luck in your next one!!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Well done! You did the hard work and if you can say you were at your best thats what matters


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking great mate, reps


----------

